# Changer disque dur iPod 5G



## iLove (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
alors enfait, le disque dur de mon iPod video 5G étant HS, j'ai voulu le changer et je me suis donc procuré un disque dur 60Go, seulement, en le changeant, je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas de connecteur ZIF pour connecter mon nouveau disque dur. Je souhaite donc récupérer celui de lancien disque dur, mais savez vous comment faire? faut-il que je tir? Je n'ose pas sans en etre sur...
Merci d'avance.
Clém


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2008)

Oui, il faut tirer, ou si tu veut essaye de glisser délicatement un cure-dent en bois à droite, puis à gauche, puis à droite, etc. Cela permettra de le sortir délicatement sans rien abîmer.


----------



## iLove (28 Mai 2008)

Merci ca a marché nikel


----------

